# Elgato Key Light or Falcon Eyes S0-28TD for product photography?



## David Hunter (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello,

This is my first post on the PhotoForum. I'm excited to be here. I am an amateur photographer and I have questions about lighting for product photography. I live in a small NYC apartment so my space is very limited. Because of this I am looking for a very simple set-up and I need your recommendations, please.

I already have a photo tent and I do not like it. I prefer to use my darkened room with either a white or black paper backdrop, and simple lights for my product photography. I'm looking for 2 - 3 lights that are slim, small, and easily put away when not in use. At first I was attracted to the Yongnuo YN300 iii lights but then in order to get soft light I would have to buy soft boxes for them. The barn doors and velcro and set-up is what I've been used to in the past and I want something better. Since I'm starting once again from scratch I did more research and discovered edge lit LED lights. Has anyone here used edge lit LED lights for product photography? Because of the soft light coming out of edge lit lights I would not need a soft box.

Then I discovered the Elgato Key Lights. Yes, these lights are marketed as video lights but I wonder how they would work for product photography. They are also a bit on the expensive side but if I used these lights for a few years they would more than pay for themselves. Perhaps better still is the Falcon Eyes S0-28TD. Would you recommend the Elgato Key Light or the Falcon Eyes S0-28TD for product photography? It's also difficult to find the actual lumens on both of these lights but I suspect the Falcon Eyes is brighter.

If there is something I'm missing please feel free to let me know. If you think I'm going about this the wrong way please let me know also. I just don't want a big, cumbersome lighting kit in my studio apartment. The simpler, the better.

Thank you,
David


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello and welcome David. Good luck with your photography.....


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Do research on LED v. Photo floods. 
There is a difference!


----------



## David Hunter (Jun 11, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Do research on LED v. Photo floods.
> There is a difference!



Since your post I've been searching for the differences but I can not find any relevant discussions. Please help me and copy/paste any threads you think are relevant to this discussion. Much appreciated.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 11, 2019)

The short version. LEDs are just that Light Emiting Diods. 
Photo floods is a generic term used for high intensity incandescent bulbs. They typically are 100+ watts and are temperature balanced. 

LEDs are not incandescent and though can be bright, and yes energy efficient actually throw less light volume out. As a result you have to either use more or bring closer to the subject.


----------



## Designer (Jun 12, 2019)

David Hunter said:


> It's also difficult to find the actual lumens on both of these lights but I suspect the Falcon Eyes is brighter.


For product photography (subject does not move) the amount of light (brightness/lumens) is totally irrelevant.  What is much more important is the color of the light(s).  Some lights are rated for color (degrees Kelvin) and some are not.  If you have to spend time and money correcting color on your lights, you may find you have wasted your money on the wrong lights.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 12, 2019)

Designer said:


> David Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > It's also difficult to find the actual lumens on both of these lights but I suspect the Falcon Eyes is brighter.
> ...


I would disagree with that statement.

I have shot both photofloods and LED as well as other lighting for product.

The LEDs have to be very close to the subjects, the photofloods. not.
The LEDS required that I adjust Shutter and Aperture to compensate.   If further away, the drop in lumanance is substantial.
if using a white box, reflectors,etc., you also have to include inverse square law effects.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 12, 2019)

One can sloooooow the shutter down to 1 to 6 seconds if the lights are not very strong.


----------

